# What do you decoys where under your suits?



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

I just got a great french ring suit, it's a medium weight suit. So I'm going to need some protection to wear under the suit, as I am brusing after every training session.

Any ideas?
I know some people are using neoprene gauntlets 
http://www.jo-k9.ca/products/neoprenegauntlet2.jpg

And I'v seen people using running or bike spandex on the legs to minimize pinching.
http://di1.shopping.com/images1/pi/e9/55/ff/77772057-300x300-0-0_.jpg

Any tips or new ideas for me?
Thanks


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I usually use horse leg wraps on my arms if wearing a comp suit or semi comp suit. They prevent bruising and minimize pressure. They come in a set of four and you can find them at a tractor supply, or feed store. Also, our neoprene gauntlets work well, which you can find on our website. Good luck.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Just man up. LOL I don't wear anything under the suit.....well shirt and cup and things like that. No sissy gear. : )


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Jeff: you don't wear anything to protect the fleshy back parts of your knees? OUCH!


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Just man up. LOL I don't wear anything under the suit.....well shirt and cup and things like that. No sissy gear. : )


Exactly what I expected from you Jeff hahaha

I guess I should have included the fact that my bones are not as strong as most peoples. I have calcium deficiencies, and scoliosis in my back.
So added protection could save me fro ma broken bone in the long run.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

Just a banana hammock. 

That's what the pros do...right?

Right guys?

8-[


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Jeff: you don't wear anything to protect the fleshy back parts of your knees? OUCH!

I don't have fleshy parts on the back of my knees, I have them on my stomach. LOL

If your bones are weak, then learn to slip. At least have someone show you what I am talking about. I have no idea, why you would do this if it is a risk of broken bones from a catch......fall maybe, sure, we all have that risk.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Steven Lepic said:


> Just a banana hammock.
> 
> That's what the pros do...right?
> 
> ...


That was awesome! hahaha


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Steven Lepic said:


> Just a banana hammock.
> 
> That's what the pros do...right?
> 
> ...


That was awesome! hahaha


Jeff: how hard is it work walk around in a training weight suit? Maybe not the jacket, but the pants?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have not had a "training" weight suit, as far as pants go, but the jacket that I have is a training weight, and it is a mother****er to move in.

That is why I was so happy that Tim let me wear his jacket for the decoy cert. Mine weighs more than twice that, easy.

There is a big difference in what different companies consider "semi" as well. I had some Roca sport pants that were a bitch to go forward in, but sideways was very quick.

The Clemente pants that I use now are by far the most comfortable I have had. Before, no matter what size I said my legs were, they sent me pants for stick legged civilians. Sucked hard. Nothing like getting battered cause some idiot Euro cannot do the math. : )


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

UnderArmor t-shirt and a pair of nylon shorts so I dry fast when I take them off. Other than that, I'm with Jeff.... man up and take the pain! :mrgreen:


----------



## Justin Gannon (Nov 17, 2008)

Lycra pants or shorts. XXL cup (specially made for me). Only wear competition suit to catch dogs. Chicks dig scars right?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Is this one of those "What do the Scots wear under their kilts" questions?:-o 
That's just wrong! :lol:


----------

